# Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. August 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*


----------



## klaupe1 (31. August 2019)

*Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Man erkennt schon an der Physik, dass das Ganze nicht von REGISSEUR Cameron ist. Es sieht einfach nicht "richtig" aus,wie die Alle durch die Gegend fliegen... elende Darstellung von Gewicht/Schwerkraft...


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Für mich ein MUSS der Film. Der wird definitiv mit Freunden im Kino geguckt.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Hoffentlich ist danach endlich vorbei mit dem ganzen Blödsinn und der Terminator ruht auf alle Zeit in Frieden.


----------



## Dragon AMD (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist danach endlich vorbei mit dem ganzen Blödsinn und der Terminator ruht auf alle Zeit in Frieden.


Bei der Terminator Reihe ist halt das Problem zum einen der Dritte Teil. Dadurch wurden die nachfolgenden Filme auch nicht so gut.

Man hätte vernünftig ein Drehbuch nach dem zweiten Teil ausarbeiten müssen wo alles weitergeführt wird.

Großes Potenzial steckt in der Reihe nur schlecht umgesetzt.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Man hätte vernünftig ein Drehbuch nach dem zweiten Teil ausarbeiten müssen wo alles weitergeführt wird.
> 
> Großes Potenzial steckt in der Reihe nur schlecht umgesetzt.


Nö.
Man hätte mit dem zweiten Teil aufhören sollen und gut is.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Man hätte vernünftig ein Drehbuch nach dem zweiten Teil ausarbeiten müssen wo alles weitergeführt wird.
> 
> Großes Potenzial steckt in der Reihe nur schlecht umgesetzt.


Teil 6 blendet ja alles nach Teil 2 aus und knüpft da anders an.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö.
> Man hätte mit dem zweiten Teil aufhören sollen und gut is.



Der zweite Teil war doch der Anfang des Untergangs.


----------



## RyzA (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der zweite Teil war doch der Anfang des Untergangs.


Das sehen viele Fans anders.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



RyzA schrieb:


> Das sehen viele Fans anders.



Ich nicht. Die programmieren einen T800 um und schicken ihn in die Vergangenheit?
Echt jetzt? Wieso nur einen?
Wieso nicht 20 oder 20.000?


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Da gibt's aber anderswo viel größere Logiklöcher.

Wieso z.B. hat das Imperium nicht einfach die Rettungskapsel mit 3PO und R2D2 an Bord abgeschossen? Man wird es nie wissen.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso z.B. hat das Imperium nicht einfach die Rettungskapsel mit 3PO und R2D2 an Bord abgeschossen? Man wird es nie wissen.



Warum ist der Todesstern nicht direkt zum Mond von Endor gesprungen? Wieso musste er ihn erst umkreisen?
Das hätte alle nachfolgenden Filme verhindert und uns eine Menge Ärger erspart.


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Wieso hat der T-800 Sarah nicht einfach gekillt, gleich nachdem er den Crash im Parkhaus hatte? Hätte auch den zweiten Teil verhindert und den ganzen Schrott, der danach kam.


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso hat der T-800 Sarah nicht einfach gekillt, gleich nachdem er den Crash im Parkhaus hatte? Hätte auch den zweiten Teil verhindert und den ganzen Schrott, der danach kam.



Hat der Terminator im ersten Teil eigentlich in dem gleichen Hotel gewohnt wie Ivan Danko aus Red Heat?


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Spielte der Film nicht in Chicago?


----------



## Threshold (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Spielte der Film nicht in Chicago?



Ist Chicago nicht eine Illusion in der Matrix?


----------



## Berky (31. August 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Schwarzenegger wollte den 3.Teil (2003) ohne Cameron zuerst gar nicht drehen, er hätte einfach dabei bleiben sollen.


----------



## GreitZ (1. September 2019)

*AW: Terminator: Dark Fate - Neuer Trailer mit Schwarzenegger & Co.*

Könnte gut werden, Sarah Connor und James Cameron is back...freu


----------

